# Carolina Surf Casters Association



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

For you guys and gals that can't get enough grass carp fishing in, Carolinasurfcasters invites you to come out and cast with us. Take a look and see if you can make it out to one of the events. I look forward to seeing a lot of the regulars and hope to see some new faces as well. Just add .com and you can find us on the www.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Woo-hoo


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

As they would say in Texas..... YEEEEEE HAAAAA


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Apr 3, 2007)

You got that right Tommy!!! Congrat to all!!


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Count me and the kid in


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

hey Don give me a call or pm thanks


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I'm in as well. I might have something to hep out. I'll shoot you a PM here in a bit.

Evan


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I guess all thats left is the New Yorker call TAXI !


----------



## NCangler308 (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm in!!!!


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Apr 3, 2007)

Called "taxi" no answer....


----------



## Kinnakeeter (May 30, 2009)

Good luck, gang! The site looks great.

Hope to see you in April!

Will


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Kinnakeeter said:


> Good luck, gang! The site looks great.
> 
> Hope to see you in April!
> 
> Will


A group of us will be out to Texas too, can't wait and congratulations on those big numbers Will.


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

*casters*

congradulations. hope you have a long, looong run. god willing i'll get down that way.


----------



## reelbiglou (Mar 3, 2008)

*Cast*

YEE HAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Looks like there is going to be some fun in Carolina,


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

...................


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Awesome--


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

Congratulations to all the Carolina Casters. The new web site is outstanding and it was good to see that Guest Casters will be welcome. Because of the distance it does not make sense for me to join but I hope to make it down for a few events. Thanks to all how put in the work to make this all happen and I hope that this type of local organization can spread to other states and areas.

All the best,

LarryB


----------



## ironman (Aug 4, 2008)

This is *SUPER*!

See ya in April!


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*Nice!*



kingfish said:


> for you guys and gals that can't get enough grass carp fishing in, carolinasurfcasters invites you to come out and cast with us. Take a look and see if you can make it out to one of the events. I look forward to seeing a lot of the regulars and hope to see some new faces as well. Just add .com and you can find us on the www.


nice!


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

The way i hear it back in the days distance casting was a team competition, and most of the states(ny,nj,va,nc,fl) had at least one team. Maybe this is the start of things returning back to the way things should be. Either way I give you guys props for starting your own thing. I personally think it would be cool if we could have Team Competitions again... Congrats!


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

Congratulations on your your new club from those of us in the Florida Surf Casters club! Also a good looking web site.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Hello Jeff
Thanks for the kind words, it would be great to get a few of the FSC folks to join us fishing and casting. If you come up in May you can have another chance at the pompano that got by you. That school you do is great, any chance of you bringing that show on the road? I am trying to get down for the pomps, if I do I'll look you up........Wayne


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Go ahead and post up the direct link


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Here ya go...

http://carolinasurfcasters.com/


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Good luck & cast far (in court of course)


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

My virus protection flags this site:

"You are attempting to connect to a reported fraudulent web site
URL: http://carolinasurfcasters.com/" 

Goes on to threaten dire consequences etc etc. Anybody else see anything like this??? TIA


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Although I have seen similar "warnings" for seemingly innocent sites, I haven't seen one for that link. I have been on it multiple times a day since the launch and haven't had a problem. Maybe your AV is being a little over sensitive in this case.

Robert


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

*Ha*

I appreciate your interest Steve. You know any ink is good ink.
Thanks..........Wayne Hill


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

thekingfeeder said:


> I have been on it multiple times a day since the launch and haven't had a problem. Maybe your AV is being a little over sensitive in this case.


That's what I wanted to hear. Yeah, probably the AV is outta whack. But better to ask than to stumble blindly into the abyss...


----------

